# I was told she wasn't pit that's why her ears look so bad..!?!? REALLY..!



## Ericastinnett84 (Jul 18, 2017)

I am very unhappy with the ear crop they gave my Mia.. They said that the reason they look this way is because she isn't pit.. I wanted show crop, they even had a printed picture to go by and this is what they do to her.. It looks like a battle crop to me, she dont even got a tip its so short and i hate it.. I even had a consultation with the person doing it and he said he could do and it will turn out good because she didnt have alot of folds.. I just don't understand full blooded pit or not he didn't have to chop her ears off that short and not leave a tip for her.. I have a picture of Mia before and after the ear crop she is the puppy and the other picture is the one I left for the vet to go by showing them show crop.. They don't even look anything alike to me.. What do you think..?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

"I even had a consultation with the person doing it"
Soooo, was this "person" a vet? Because if not, THAT would be why your dogs ears were butchered. If it was a vet, did you look at his portfolio? Ask to see pics of previous work? When it comes to things cosmetic, you have to really research and make sure that you're going to get what you ask for. 
Hopefully with some taping and massages they'll at least stand, so maybe won't look so bad when she gets older.
PS breed doesn't have anything to do with how a crop turns out. It's all on the person doing the procedure.


----------



## Ericastinnett84 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes it was a vet and all the reviews was nothing but nice.. It had a 4.9 star and they all seemed nice until I said something bad about the ear crop I wasn't happy with.. I should have seen some of his previous work.. I feel like crap and can't help this baby...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I sure hope you lower that 4.9 star rating before the vet ruins another dogs ears. include that picture with the hanging skin and stitches. In-repairable and unforgettable.

Joe


----------



## Busymom348 (Jul 25, 2017)

Aww poor baby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadie101 (Aug 11, 2017)

who ever did thie ears, did an awful, terrible job. I would sue the veterinarian for this. I know n0 money can fix this but he shpuld pay you for the damages and more. 

Personally I do not know why you had her ears cropped at all. you should have just taken the dog home as is and never cropped her ears.....-_-...... I am agaibst cropping of the ears and declawing of the nails. it is horrific, inhumane, and abnormal, and unneccessary to purposely disfigure a natural born looking animal who was born already adorable. I hate it when people want their pitbull to look "mean"
all pitbulls are sweet. they are protective of their families, and can already be aggressive naturally if needed, if it xame down to saving thwir family or any member of their pack. cropping of the ear is pathetic and not needed for survival.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sadie101 said:


> who ever did thie ears, did an awful, terrible job. I would sue the veterinarian for this. I know n0 money can fix this but he shpuld pay you for the damages and more.
> 
> Personally I do not know why you had her ears cropped at all. you should have just taken the dog home as is and never cropped her ears.....-_-...... I am agaibst cropping of the ears and declawing of the nails. it is horrific, inhumane, and abnormal, and unneccessary to purposely disfigure a natural born looking animal who was born already adorable. I hate it when people want their pitbull to look "mean"
> all pitbulls are sweet. they are protective of their families, and can already be aggressive naturally if needed, if it xame down to saving thwir family or any member of their pack. cropping of the ear is pathetic and not needed for survival.


There are so many things wrong with what you've posted. First of all, your opinion about cropping is just that, YOUR opinion. Do you get mad at people who have their baby's ears pierced? Or circumcise their babies? Because it's basically the same thing. It's the owners choice and a cosmetic procedure.

And while pit dogs may defend their family and home, they are not aggressive by nature. No dog man in his right mind would want to handle a human aggressive dog in and out of the box. Pit dogs are bred to be easily handled by humans.

I really hope you spend some time reading and learning before you spout more nonsense as gospel.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Cropping is a personal preference. I don't think it was fair to criticize the original poster for their choice to crop. I choose not to crop, but I like the look of both natural and cropped and would never judge someone else for their decision to crop. To each his own.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Honestly, once I zoomed in on the photo as best I could, the ears are just laying over on the pup's head. Once the stitches come out, you have to post them so that they will stand up straight. This is something the vet should do for you if you are inexperienced.


----------

